# Indicador de que piso esta un ascensor con display 7 segmentos



## alviruvi (Jun 3, 2009)

buen dia amigos,,,,

pues soy nuevo aqui , y espero ayudar con lo poco q se..... por lo pronto quisera q me ayuden con algo a implementar a un ascensor q tengo de proyecto,,, pues problema es q tengo _cuatro sensores ( s1 s2 s3 s4)_ y quisiera que al activar el s1 me presente *pb* en dos display 7 segmentos y al pasar por s2 me presente los numeros *01* y al pasra por el sensor s3 presente *02* y al pasar por el sensor s4 presente *03*, utilize unos pulsadores como sensores, al presionar el pulsador 1 q vendria a ser sensor 1 s1 uno apersca pb(planta baja) y* que se mantenga prensentado en el display sin necesidad de tener presionado el pulsador*, esto dure hasta presionar el pulsador 2 q vendria a ser el sensor 2 s2 y q me aparezca 01 y haci sucecibamente...

le agradeceria mucho por su ayuda,,,

saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

aqui te adjunto algo que diseñe, es basico, hay que modificarlo, espero te aclare un poco el panorama!

*edit 1: no es lcd, es display de 7 segmentos... ( led´s)*


----------



## alviruvi (Jun 4, 2009)

ok.... muchas gracias,,,, pero la duda sigue ahi, eso si me salia, pero el problema es de mantenerlo encendido al display 7 segmentos hasta pulsar el siguiente, es decir en vez de utilizar switch seria utilizando un pulsador y q al pulsar se encienda pb y luego se mantenga encendido hasta presionar cualquier otro pulsador,,,,, gracias por su apoyo

saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

aqui esta correjido:

tenes que agregarle el displays de planta baja! y arregla el titulo del tema!


----------



## alviruvi (Jun 4, 2009)

ok gracias.... talvez sabes si proteus tiene una falla con los diodos, porque si se me habia ocurrido sobre tu ayuda y el diodo no tenia control de direccion de voltaje, este pasaba en ambas direcciones,,,, que serie de diodo me recomiendas utilizar ya para el circuito impreso y que serie de transistor es el que utilizas en tu circuito, no lo tengo muy claro su funcionamiento.... te agradeceria mucho de tu ayuda....

saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

no tengo ni idea, ya que no uso proteus!

"el diodo no tenia control de direccion de voltaje"

a que te referis? la corriente circula en ambos sentidos?

"que serie de diodo me recomiendas utilizar"

1n4148, 1n4007, etc...

"serie de transistor"

bc547, bc548, etc...

en la base ponele una resistencia de 1k, a los dos transistores lo mismo.

el circuito se basa en setear (poner a "1") y resetaer (poner a "0") la salida de cada flip-flop.

a las ordenes


----------



## alviruvi (Jun 4, 2009)

muy buen circuito, gracias,,,,, ahora  he estado intentando reducirlo un poco mas..... talvez me podrias ayudar a hacer que me aparesca con solo 2 display siete segementos lo de pb y al activar el otro pulsador 2 me aparesca en los dos mismos display 01 y al activar el pulsador 3 salga 02 y asi en todos..... te lo agradeceria..... gracias

saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

lo qeu pasa es que precisas muchos diodos! porque los numero los maneja el decodificador, pero el pb, lo tenes que formar vos dando positivos!

pos eso! capaz quede mas lindo hacer un cartelito que se ilumine con una lamparita de 12v!


----------



## alviruvi (Jun 4, 2009)

estaba pensando en la idea de usar multiplexor,,,, no se si talvez tengas alguna idea de algun circuito te lo agradeceria,,,,, estare intentado..... te agradesco por tu ayuda prestada..... me ayudaron tus circuitos...

saludos


----------



## alviruvi (Jun 5, 2009)

hola,,,, acabo de armar un circuito y creo q podria presentar en el display q presentos los numeros 1 2 3, presentar en este display la letra *b* q corresponde al grupo de de pb, tengo un interruptor q me activa y desactiva el voltaje de alimentacio al integrado 4511b,,,, talvez podrias revisar el circuito q lo adjunto(alparecer utilizas livewire y lo simule en dicho programa)..... si talvez esta bien hecho, otra inquietud q me parece importante y con tu experencia me puedas ayudar,,,, crees q debe poner necesariamente resistencias a los switch hechos con transistores q estan en el pulsador 1 q corresponde a pb y el pulsador 4 q corresponde a piso 3, el problema es que al ponerle resistencias de 1K en el colector y emisor me da una corriente muy baja la cual no me enciende con gran intensidad lo display 7 segmentos,,,, agradeceria tu intervencion en mis dudas,,,, 

saludos

pd: el .rar contiene la imagen del circuito q hice y su simulacion en livewire


----------



## alexus (Jun 5, 2009)

a mi en el simulador me pasa lo mismo, "la corriente2 no da:

ahi te lo actualiza, EN LA PRACTICA ANDA; LO PROBE!

si podes haz la practica, te aclarara muchas dudas, y es mas didactico!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro! hacía tiempo que no me daba una vueltilla. bueno, el tema es asi. yo estoy casi finalizando un ascensor de 3 pisos el cual tiene "planta baja" y "piso 1" y "piso 2". Estos pisos tienen, cada uno, un limite de carrera o microswitch. Punto 1 en la imagen. Entonces bien:

Mi idea es tomar ese pulso (el cual es positivo, claro), para encender los leds correspondientes de un display de 7 segmentos, mediante el CI 4511, el cual tiene 4 entradas de señal, las cuales me sobran, porque necesito tres, nada mas. Los nombres de estas cuatro son: A, B, C y D. Punto 3 en la imagen. Basicamente este display me indica en que piso esta detenido el ascensor en este momento.

Yo ya tengo finalizada la parte logica del circuito con el 16f84a. Esta idea que tengo ahora es como un "chiche". 

Deberia marcar lo siguiente: planta baja: 1, segundo piso: 2, tercer piso: 3 

Yo estuve investigando, por eso yo opino que con un CI 4511, puede ser que funcione, por eso les pregunto a ustedes si estoy en lo cierto, y qué recomendaciones me dan o qué me aconsejan.

Seria lo correcto conectarlo como está en la figura 5 de la imagen? Es decir, mi duda es en que terminal del CI coloco el switch de la planta baja para que el CI genere 1?

No cofundo que este es un integrado y no un PIC, ya que donde saque la info me dice de conectar todo para un PIC, pero bien se pueden aplicar para este integrado, opino yo. (*adjunto la web*).

Buscando en el datasheet y en una web, encontre lo que se muestra en la imagen, punto 4: la tabla de la verdad de este CI.

*eso es todo muchachos*!!! Espero haber sido lo suficientemente claro para ustedes! cualquier cosa que no me hayan entendido, me dicen, ok?

Fuente: http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/trucos.php
Saludos!!

Edito porque no salio la fuente, no se por qué.


----------



## mdchaparror (Sep 18, 2011)

Yo conectaría las entradas C yD del 4511(este integrado convierte de binario a 7 segmentos) a tierra  ya que si se mira la verdad para lo que necesita estas entradas no cambian, el piso 1 a la entrada A y el piso 2 a la entrada B el piso 0 (planta baja) no lo conectaría a nada (sin pulsador de fin de carrera) ya que si el ascensor no esta en el piso 1 ni en el piso 2 es por que esta en la planta baja.
y tienes razón no necesitas un microcontrolador para esto.
espero haber ayudado o al menos no haberte enredado.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok, gracias por responder tan rapido, amigo. Perfecta tu explicacion. el problema es que la PB (planta baja) es igual al primer piso. es decir:

primero, olvidemos lo de planta baja porque, creo yo, te confunde. seria asi:

P1 (Piso 1)= display marcaria 1. (este es la planta baja que pasa a llamarse 1° Piso) XD
P2 (Piso 2)= display marcaria 2.
P3 (Piso 3)= display marcaria 3.

Gracias !

*Edit*:
Me faltó lo siguiente: es que para marcar el tercer piso, segun la tabla de la verdad, necesito que esten conectados el piso 1 y 2 al mismo tiempo. 

acá tengo dos opciones: 
Opcion n° 1: colocar un transistor (bc 548) con su resp resistencia + rele de doble contacto + un diodo en paralelo para evitar induccion. Esto es, para que cuando le llegue el pulso (+) los dos contactos que eran NA pasan a NC, uno haciendo contacto con A y el otro haciendo contacto con B, de esta manera, en el tercer piso, obtengo un 3 en el display de leds.

Opcion 2: mas simple aún, es como vos decis, "mdchaparror", al piso 1, en realidad,  no lo conecto. jeje.
Ahora Sí, para un mejor entendimiento adjunto imagen de los pisos jejeje.
Saludos!


----------



## mdchaparror (Sep 18, 2011)

Entre menos componentes mejor 
"mantener simple lo simple"


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Sep 18, 2011)

Si, es eso. jee. muchas gracias.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 18, 2011)

Mira
Para eso no necesitas ningún CI. Con simples diodos te hacés tres llaves or y listo.
No tengo tiempo para hacerte un dibujo, pero es fácil: buscas las barras que forman el número deseado en el display ( que para este fin mejor és de cátodo común).
En cada número le ponés un diodo cualquiera, el cátodo del diodo a la barra. Unís los ánodos de los diodos y los llevás a la salida del microsuitch ( al positivo) y cuando este esté activo se prenderá el número. Fijate que la disposición de las barras de un display de 7 segmentos está indicada por letras: a-b-c-d-e-f-g.
Yo uso este método en mis aparatos para formar las letras A, C, E, F, y cualquier número (lógico, del cero al nueve).
En definitiva, en cada número tantos diodos como barras deben encenderse.
Suerte.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Sep 18, 2011)

luego me haces un esquema porque mucho no entendi, pero.. gracias por colaborar !


----------



## bryangonzalez (May 15, 2012)

hola alexus lei el tema y io tenia la misma duda muchas gracias por tus respuestas 10 pts


----------

